# Diagrama fuente de poder tv led Lg 32ln570b_chassis_lj33b



## papalima (Nov 3, 2014)

Tengo problemas con la fuente de poder de tv led lg 32ln570b  ..  quizás algún amigo del  foro  tenga el esquema  que lo pueda compartir.. gracias  bye bye


----------



## JACS12 (Mar 18, 2016)

HOLA yo tengo el mismo problema ya solucionaste el tuyo dime como


----------

